# CH Gorilla's New Pair of Shox at 15 months old



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Updated pics of CH Shox! He is going on 15 months and the show season is about to start back up. His first show will be in February and we are going for that GR CH title this year. He's only shown once in the CH class and he did well. He made the cut out of 16 champions but didn't make the 2nd cut, which I wasn't expecting him to anyway but I was very proud of him.


































Ribbons collected in 2012


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow he's one great looking dog.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

rabbit said:


> Wow he's one great looking dog.


Thank you very much!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't wait for it to be nice out again! Some with winter and it just started. Anyway you know I love your pup. He really has grown up into a very handsome boy! Good luck this yeah I am sure he will get lots of ribbons this season 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HE is so cute I just want to squish his face!! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> I can't wait for it to be nice out again! Some with winter and it just started. Anyway you know I love your pup. He really has grown up into a very handsome boy! Good luck this yeah I am sure he will get lots of ribbons this season
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Thanks girl!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking good, seems like he grew up so fast,.Love how his color stayed, our sable kind of faded and the black you can't see barely at all other then on his tail now LOL.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Looking good, seems like he grew up so fast,.Love how his color stayed, our sable kind of faded and the black you can't see barely at all other then on his tail now LOL.


Thank you! I consider him a true sable for sure.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Love his chest, Good lookin Boy right There!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> HE is so cute I just want to squish his face!! lol


Thank you, Lisa!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Aww love the first pic! I bet he looks even more handsome in person! So he is sable? I always considered that smutt...or is smutt the darker version of this? Anywho, thanks for the update!i look forward to seeing the upcoming show wins of his


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not a bully fan but I LOVE HIM! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice looking bully!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pitbull Palace said:


> Love his chest, Good lookin Boy right There!!


Thank you!!!



::::COACH:::: said:


> Aww love the first pic! I bet he looks even more handsome in person! So he is sable? I always considered that smutt...or is smutt the darker version of this? Anywho, thanks for the update!i look forward to seeing the upcoming show wins of his


Thanks, Coach, and yes he is sable. I do believe smut is the darker version. I think it has more red tones.



SteelRidgeKennels said:


> I'm not a bully fan but I LOVE HIM! Absolutely stunning!


Thank you very much, Steel Ridge! Much appreciated.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

H e is looking really good. Much thicker and full then the last few pics.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> H e is looking really good. Much thicker and full then the last few pics.


Thanks, Rudy! I wish I could fast forward a year. I have a feeling he is about to get his pop on lol


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Just wondering when an where the show season starts?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!! I love his coloring. My female is very similar colored except she has a lot of white. Her breeder registered her as a blue tri SMH.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww girl he looks so great. You've done such a beautiful job with him. Congrats to you both on all the wins and title  that window looks beautiful  :woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blueindian said:


> Just wondering when an where the show season starts?


I'm bringing him back out in February in either SC or FL. We hit 15 states and about 40 shows last year and I am aiming for 20 states this year.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lauren he is looking lovely


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> lauren he is looking lovely


Thanks, Megan! Ozai is looking handsome too girl!!! Congrats on Granding him as well! Awesome job!


----------

